# What snake would you never keep?



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

As it's calm on here..
Whats the Only Venomous reptile you personally would never keep, and why..?

Personally for me it would be a Fer De Lance....
This is why..









to be honest guys, if i got like that...id prefer to be killed by a snake... It's grusome...

so cmon then, who can top me?


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

He lost the leg, but still alive? Lucky.

My no thanks snake? u...m..

with great care, any snake you can keep.

but yes conda is no-no 4 me. (no venomous I know)

just the looks and the size.

All hots looks stunning. Beauty has poison.

It's worth to be bitten and die for it.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> As it's calm on here..
> Whats the Only Venomous snake you personally would never keep, and why..?
> 
> Personally for me it would be a Fer De Lance....
> ...


i know bites from bothrops sp can cause horrible effects but i think i remember reading somewhere that this particular one looks so bad because the bite was treated with ice rather than av


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> i know bites from bothrops sp can cause horrible effects but i think i remember reading somewhere that this particular one looks so bad because the bite was treated with ice rather than av


yeah it was...but this is the first bite picture i could find.... all the bites ive seen from this snake are terrible tho..


Cmon then Jay, whats your no no


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

well at the moment there are lots i wouldnt keep for my safety as much as the snakes, dendroaspis polylepis i would not keep for my safety but azemiops fea i would not keep because im pretty sure i could not keep it alive


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

krait...


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

Any hot.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

The Top Ten Killers

Indian Kraits


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

So it is pointless.... Most people on here have no experience with hot..... there gonna post black mambas because there fast, Taipans because they have quite toxic venom...
where just gonna run round in circles..


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i just can't imagine being fully concious and then my diaphram gets paralyzed or i am unable to move and look completely dead but i am awake... helpless...waiting...


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

thats why i posted it in the DWA section.... so hopfully people who know about venomous reptiles will post


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I wouldnt keep a black mamba, not at the moment, even people with alot of experience will tell you mambas are not to be messed with, they are fast and get big and will kill you without AV in almost every case, I wouldnt keep a taipan because they are fast, tbh most elapids I wouldnt dream of owning at the moment, but never say never


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> So it is pointless.... Most people on here have no experience with hot..... there gonna post black mambas because there fast, Taipans because they have quite toxic venom...
> where just gonna run round in circles..


just because lolts of people will say mamba or taipan surely doesnt take away from the fact that they are both very high end in terms of both venom toxicity and yield and the extreme physical capabilities which increases the chances of being tagged


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Taipans because they have quite toxic venom...


quite..?... you mean Very


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> quite..?... you mean Very


Yeah:lol2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Yeah:lol2:


lol, it's like a nuclear bomb of the snake world


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> lol, it's like a nuclear bomb of the snake world


I wouldn't like to get tagged by one...... :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

well, i said krait because it would be horrifying to feel no pain and being paralyzed... waiting to die...... just waiting till you stop breathing....ooops! here comes the inevitable.... just can't even blink an eye... waiting...


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

HABU said:


> well, i said krait because it would be horrifying to feel no pain and being paralyzed... waiting to die...... just waiting till you stop breathing....ooops! here comes the inevitable.... just can't even blink an eye... waiting...


yeah mate, tell me about it, if i remeber correctly the blue ringed octopuss does that also


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

HABU said:


> well, i said krait because it would be horrifying to feel no pain and being paralyzed... waiting to die...... just waiting till you stop breathing....ooops! here comes the inevitable.... just can't even blink an eye... waiting...


so you would rather be in absolute agony and about to die?:whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> yeah mate, tell me about it, if i remeber correctly the blue ringed octopuss does that also


fight... you can only shed a tear and witness your own death... the telephone is right over there but you are still.... hear and see everything even though your mates think that you are out of it... you still wait... it's like a twilight zone episode...


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

tbh, i know it sounds stupid, but id prefer die being bitten by a snake, and die what i loved doing... than getting real bad necrosis, and wouldnt be able to do the things you loved


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> so you would rather be in absolute agony and about to die?:whistling2:


i wouldn't have time to think about my life... i'd be in agony instead of fully awake and waiting...


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

HABU said:


> fight... you can only shed a tear and witness your own death... the telephone is right over there but you are still.... hear and see everything even though your mates think that you are out of it... you still wait... it's like a twilight zone episode...


i know what you mean i read about a bite to an american herpotologist and it took about 30 hours from bite to death


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> i know what you mean i read about a bite to an american herpotologist and it took about 30 hours from bite to death


didnt people keep him alive with mouth to mouth for hours?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> i know what you mean i read about a bite to an american herpotologist and it took about 30 hours from bite to death


And he couldn't do anything... like walk, talk etc... so he was a human statue.. ?


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

for the last few hours the only thing he could move was one of his toes


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> for the last few hours the only thing he could move was one of his toes


yep! please shoot my ass right about then and do me a favor...


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

SiUK said:


> didnt people keep him alive with mouth to mouth for hours?


yeah thats the one i think his name was joe slewinski


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah I remember reading about that, not a pleasent way to go


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

HABU said:


> yep! please shoot my ass right about then and do me a favor...[/quote
> it was a shame because he probably could have been saved if they had got him proper medical help


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I'm gonna go Mamba speed venom, Tiapan speed venom, and BushMasters dut to there overall size and power.

I'm not saying I'll never keep these species but they are snakes I feel I need more exsperience before getting. Other than that I'm not to much worried about any other species is fair game to me.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> tbh, i know it sounds stupid, but id prefer die being bitten by a snake, and die what i loved doing... than getting real bad necrosis, and wouldnt be able to do the things you loved


Bless ya, 
No matter how big you think your balls are and how much you think what you put in that above quote is correct i can promise you right now it's utter twaddle.

When actually faced with death, nobody wants to die. No matter what tripe they spouted 5 minutes previously.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> Bless ya,
> No matter how big you think your balls are and how much you think what you put in that above quote is correct i can promise you right now it's utter twaddle.
> 
> When actually faced with death, nobody wants to die. No matter what tripe they spouted 5 minutes previously.


I have been face to face with death (not with snakes) but other animals like Ostrich, Emu and raccoons... ive had broken bones, spilt skin... and i wasnt trying to sound "hard" or "cool"

But id rather be killed handling venomous snakes, than getting tagged, losing a limb, and never be able to handle snakes safely aver again


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> I have been face to face with death (not with snakes) but other animals like Ostrich, Emu and raccoons... ive had broken bones, spilt skin... and i wasnt trying to sound "hard" or "cool"
> 
> But id rather be killed handling venomous snakes, than getting tagged, losing a limb, and never be able to handle snakes safely aver again


 Nonsense! 

With modern medical techniques and prosthetics, you could potentially lose both of your arms and still handle snakes.

I don't think many people would take death over losing a limb.

Paralysed from the neck down, however? Maybe. The loss of an arm or a leg, never!


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

ljkenny said:


> Nonsense!
> 
> With modern medical techniques and prosthetics, you could potentially lose both of your arms and still handle snakes.
> 
> ...


Agreed!!

I also wouldnt want a tag off a krait! sounds pretty horryfying


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

i wouldn't rule anything out, before i started my mentoring i would never have wanted black mamba or a king cobra, but now, i can see myself owning both when the time is right
i am still unsure and a bit uneasy around the taipans but i suspect knowing my personality, i will probably want the challenge one day


----------

